# Suggestions for 5yr Anniversary, but she...



## Wunderlust

My wife and I have been together for nearly 6 years, and we're creeping up on our 5 year anniversary. I'd love to do something fun and interesting for our 5th year anniversary, but there are a couple of issues.

Firstly, she is going through Breast Cancer treatment. This has presented a number of challenges in our marriage, and she is often feeling sick and unwell, and without much energy at the moment. This has additionally contributed to strains in our marriage.

She loves going on travel adventures and her big ask is always going on dinner dates, which we haven't done much of since having a child, now-toddler. This has been a major sticking point in our marriage.

Financial issues have contributed to us not being able to travel nearly as much as we'd like to, and even prevented us from being able to go on as many dates as she'd like.

We may not be able to travel for our anniversary, but I don't want that to stop us from doing something really nice for our anniversary that will hopefully mean something more than going out to dinner without our child in tow.

Any ideas/thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## jlg07

So, TAKE her out to dinner -- no reason not to. CONTINUE to date your wife. If she really isn't up to it, order in from some place that she really likes.
When you are better off, and SHE is better physically, then you can go on a trip.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Wunderlust said:


> My wife and I have been together for nearly 6 years, and we're creeping up on our 5 year anniversary. I'd love to do something fun and interesting for our 5th year anniversary, but there are a couple of issues.
> 
> Firstly, she is going through Breast Cancer treatment. This has presented a number of challenges in our marriage, and she is often feeling sick and unwell, and without much energy at the moment. This has additionally contributed to strains in our marriage.
> 
> She loves going on travel adventures and her big ask is always going on dinner dates, which we haven't done much of since having a child, now-toddler. This has been a major sticking point in our marriage.
> 
> Financial issues have contributed to us not being able to travel nearly as much as we'd like to, and even prevented us from being able to go on as many dates as she'd like.
> 
> We may not be able to travel for our anniversary, but I don't want that to stop us from doing something really nice for our anniversary that will hopefully mean something more than going out to dinner without our child in tow.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!


You know what she wants and it's probably all she's up to. Spring for a babysitter and take her to a nice place for dinner. Ask her what she wants since she's the one been wanting to go so bad. Don't risk ruining it by choosing the wrong place. "Let's get a sitter on our anniversary and be thinking where you want to go for dinner."


----------



## heartsbeating

It really depends on her personality and what speaks to her/you both as a couple.

I agree with the others about taking her out to dinner if that is what she is wanting. Yet you wrote, 'Hopefully mean something more than going out to dinner without our child in tow'.... okay... so I'm going to forward some ideas your way, and it's up to you to determine whether they could work based on her energy/health, personality style, and perhaps finances.

This is something that I arranged for my husband as a surprise although it was for his birthday, rather than anniversary. I secretly arranged a day with a few close friends. There was a bit of organizing to this, however, that's kind of my sweet spot. Unbeknownst to him, I hired a vehicle large enough so that I could drive us all. Parked it at the ready nearby and had friends meet us there. Just told him that we were going out for the day. I drove us a short distance to where we'd transfer vehicles, and he got the surprise of wondering what was happening and then seeing our friends there. Everyone seated in the vehicle, I had fun 'party bags' at the ready for everyone, and off we went. I won't detail all the things I planned, just enough to share there were a few stops where I'd prearranged coffee/food, gin tasting, and final destination of lunch booked in a private room. It was a fun day, and which he loved. Returned back in the afternoon. If something like this might be appealing, you could tweak it to be more specific about your wedding anniversary.

Another idea, could be a surprise picnic at home. Again, a bit of organizing but set up a room in a 'special' way for an at-home picnic or high-tea. My husband has done a couple of variations on the at-home picnic over the years. One time he had balloons floating above the picnic spot and inside each balloon was a love note. It doesn't have to cost a lot, it's just having little touches to otherwise ordinary type settings that add a little sparkle. Plus, fairy lights for the win. Oh and especially when combined with a record player and vinyl. Cheese board, champagne, blankets and cushions on the floor....

Anyway.... a couple of ideas to prompt the creative juices. Take from it what you will. And no doubt, it depends on your personality types and styles. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## heartsbeating

And congratulations on your upcoming 5th year anniversary. While I feel it's nice to have stand-out moments of 'special' days... the true magic is really showing up each day for one another. Best wishes.


----------



## jonty30

Wunderlust said:


> My wife and I have been together for nearly 6 years, and we're creeping up on our 5 year anniversary. I'd love to do something fun and interesting for our 5th year anniversary, but there are a couple of issues.
> 
> Firstly, she is going through Breast Cancer treatment. This has presented a number of challenges in our marriage, and she is often feeling sick and unwell, and without much energy at the moment. This has additionally contributed to strains in our marriage.
> 
> She loves going on travel adventures and her big ask is always going on dinner dates, which we haven't done much of since having a child, now-toddler. This has been a major sticking point in our marriage.
> 
> Financial issues have contributed to us not being able to travel nearly as much as we'd like to, and even prevented us from being able to go on as many dates as she'd like.
> 
> We may not be able to travel for our anniversary, but I don't want that to stop us from doing something really nice for our anniversary that will hopefully mean something more than going out to dinner without our child in tow.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!


She likes dinner dates. 
That seems to be your best bet.
Her energy level is probably going to dictate how much effort should be put into it.


----------



## ccpowerslave

IIRC what I did for 5th was took wife to a multi-course tasting menu at a nearby restaurant attached to a 5 star hotel and booked an overnight stay and brunch the next morning.

With that said, if her immune system is weakened due to treatment then you might be able to bring the experience to her. Contact a nice restaurant around you and explain the situation and see if they can hook you up with something you can partially prepare with her at home if you like cooking.

If you have a favorite hotel like I do, see if you can order their linens, spa robes, and slippers. I did this in 2020 for my wife when Covid was hitting and everyone was stuck at home, she liked it.

Another cool one is to book airfare somewhere. Believe me if you need to move it, it’s easy I have done it twice in the last few months.


----------



## CharlieParker

Weekend in Reykjavik? We did that for our 20th, very cool. (Whale tasty, but skip the puffin.)


----------



## ConanHub

First, sorry for what you are both going to through and I pray she will be fine.

Secondly, anyone with an illness for any amount of time gets tired of being treated differently.

If she can go out with you, take her out

Get everything set up for babysitting and a great night out with some interesting dining and if that's all she has energy for, take her home and pamper her body with a massage with nice smelling oils by candlelight until she is comatose.😉


----------



## memyselfandi

Wunderlust said:


> My wife and I have been together for nearly 6 years, and we're creeping up on our 5 year anniversary. I'd love to do something fun and interesting for our 5th year anniversary, but there are a couple of issues.
> 
> Firstly, she is going through Breast Cancer treatment. This has presented a number of challenges in our marriage, and she is often feeling sick and unwell, and without much energy at the moment. This has additionally contributed to strains in our marriage.
> 
> She loves going on travel adventures and her big ask is always going on dinner dates, which we haven't done much of since having a child, now-toddler. This has been a major sticking point in our marriage.
> 
> Financial issues have contributed to us not being able to travel nearly as much as we'd like to, and even prevented us from being able to go on as many dates as she'd like.
> 
> We may not be able to travel for our anniversary, but I don't want that to stop us from doing something really nice for our anniversary that will hopefully mean something more than going out to dinner without our child in tow.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!





Wunderlust said:


> My wife and I have been together for nearly 6 years, and we're creeping up on our 5 year anniversary. I'd love to do something fun and interesting for our 5th year anniversary, but there are a couple of issues.
> 
> Firstly, she is going through Breast Cancer treatment. This has presented a number of challenges in our marriage, and she is often feeling sick and unwell, and without much energy at the moment. This has additionally contributed to strains in our marriage.
> 
> She loves going on travel adventures and her big ask is always going on dinner dates, which we haven't done much of since having a child, now-toddler. This has been a major sticking point in our marriage.
> 
> Financial issues have contributed to us not being able to travel nearly as much as we'd like to, and even prevented us from being able to go on as many dates as she'd like.
> 
> We may not be able to travel for our anniversary, but I don't want that to stop us from doing something really nice for our anniversary that will hopefully mean something more than going out to dinner without our child in tow.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!


First of all, I'm so very sorry for your situation re your wife's cancer. You are all in my prayers. With that, maybe you can surprise her with a nice picnic at one of her/the two of your favorite places. Hire a babysitter/have a family member stay with them for a bit. Pack a picnic basket full of all her favorite things to eat, etc, some nice wine glasses, and even if it's not alcoholic..a bottle of wine, a big soft blanket..and take a drive. Play all favorite tunes on the radio..and when the place is right..the two of you will just know it. Throw that big blanket down, enjoy the view, and share with her what you've packed in the picnic basket...while wishing her..and you a Happy Anniversary. 

With that..wish you both a Happy Anniversary..and many more to come. God Bless!!


----------

